# Leather Ankle Gaiters



## levi123 (Sep 22, 2013)

african sporting creations


----------



## hillr3 (Feb 28, 2011)

Parktown stores or Safari Outdoors


----------



## woodmaster0462 (Jun 28, 2016)

Ive seen them on TV...what exactly do they do for you?


----------



## hillr3 (Feb 28, 2011)

woodmaster0462 said:


> Ive seen them on TV...what exactly do they do for you?


They keep dirt, dust, grass and all sorts of other stuff from getting into your shoes/boots while walking in the bush


----------



## hillr3 (Feb 28, 2011)

c5ken said:


> Bow hunted Limcroma (SA) in 2014 & all of the PH's had leather Ankle Gaiters on. Can't find any in the US.
> 
> Can someone tell me where I can order Leather Ankle Gaiters??





c5ken said:


> Bow hunted Limcroma (SA) in 2014 & all of the PH's had leather Ankle Gaiters on. Can't find any in the US.
> 
> Can someone tell me where I can order Leather Ankle Gaiters??



If you send me photo of exactly what you want I will see if I can find them for you and mail them you you


----------



## Rookhawk (Oct 4, 2015)

Specifically, they keep acacia spikes and blackjacks out of boot. I had never remembered the blackjacks being an issue before, but this April they lit me up. I still have wounds healing from them over 4 months later. Nasty. 

I have a few new sets of gaiters in Cape Buffalo hide. PM me if you want a set and I’ll sell you one of my spares.


----------

